# Knack-Weg-Thread



## -MIK- (18. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

da ja das Knacken immer häufiger mit kleinen aber wirksamen Mittelchen vermeidbar ist (so lange kein technischer Defekt vorliegt), wollte ich hier mal eine kleine Wissensdatenbank erstellen. Mit folgenden Tricks konnte schon Knacken beseitigt werden:

    * Kettenblätter festziehen
    * Sattelstange säubern
    * Sattelgestänge säubern
    * Schaltauge säubern
    * Vorbau säubern
    * Kassette festziehen
    * Maxle Schnellspannachse säubern und fetten
    * 20mm Steckachse (Fox) fetten
    * Pedale festziehen (ggf. vorher fetten)
    * Freilauf ölen


Wenn ich Tricks und Tips vergessen habe oder neue Erkenntnisse existieren, immer her damit.

Gruß,
MIK


----------



## -MIK- (18. April 2011)

Hab den Thread mal hier her geholt, wo er hin gehört.

@MOD: ist es möglich diesen Thread zu pinnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

